# Diablo 2. einstiegfreundlichste Klasse ?!



## Vekky (12. August 2008)

Juten Tag!

Auch ich möcht mich gern wieder D2 zuwenden, nach all den Jahren.

Nun frag ich mich, welche Klasse zum einsteigen wohl am geeignetsten sei, bzw mit welche hat man die größten Chancen, auch nur mit gefundenen Sachen bis a5 hölle zu kommen ^^

mfg vekky


----------



## Hamstafutter (12. August 2008)

Druide oder Nekro würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Pastilo (12. August 2008)

nekro^^ mit ner ordentlichen skelett grp bist im singleplayer modus sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamstafutter (12. August 2008)

Naja, mit einer Skellett Spezialisierung bin ich bei Andariel immer gescheitert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Golem war es easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (12. August 2008)

Dudu is nice.Hab auch vor kurzem angefangen und kann mich über den Dudu nit beschweren^^


----------



## Bierzelthocker (13. August 2008)

Marccram schrieb:


> Dudu is nice.Hab auch vor kurzem angefangen und kann mich über den Dudu nit beschweren^^



Dudu.... diese Bezeichnung für den Druiden in D2 gibts glaube ich auch erst seit WoW. Naja, jeder wie er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BTT: Druide und Nekro würde ich auch empfehlen um komplett allein zu spielen.
Ich würde aber mit einer Zauberin starten, mit der dann bisschen MF'en kannst um Items zu finden mit denen du deine neuen Chars equippen kannst. Ohne Hilfe wird es schwierig sein die Hellready zu bekommen. Aber selbst auf Alptraum können schon gute Items bei Mephisto droppen (Zaka etc).

Viel Erfolg


----------



## oneq (13. August 2008)

Ich kann dir nur n Summoner Necro empfehlen. Der kann ohne Items selbst in Hell rumlaufen und ist somit gerade am Anfang ideal für Mf-Runs in TC85-Gebieten, da er sein komplettes Equip auf Mf auslegen kann.
Hilfreicher Link: Summoner


----------



## Yiraja (13. August 2008)

skellet nekro oda barbar ^^


----------

